# My Boston Trip in Pictures



## dan72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Everybody

Over the last couple of months, I've assembled some slide shows (along with some video) of my trip from MSP - CHI - BOS and returning BOS - NYP - CHI - MSP. Here my trip report in picture form. Enjoy! 

St. Paul - Chicago - Boston (actually, pictures only to Albany as it got too dark after that) - about 11

minutes. There is a 'perspective change' in Red Wing, MN as my father and 7-year-son met me a the depot to watch me come through.

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=37b2b...medium=text_url

Sightseeing in Boston (just shy of 4 minutes). NOTE: No Amtrak or trains, just some pictures of my whirlwind sightseeing tour while I was in Boston.

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=38a12...medium=text_url

Boston to New York City on the Acela Express and sights of Manhattan (includes some video of the train

accelerating to 150 mph in Rhode Island) - about 6.5 minutes:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=38a1b...urce=otm&ut

Traveling from New York City up to Rochester along the Hudson River - 5 minutes (my favorite part of the trip

scenery-wise):

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=39803...medium=text_url

Returning from Rochester to Minnesota - about 6 minutes:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=3cfad...medium=text_url

Let me know if there are any problems. Sorry if the picture resolution is a bit fuzzy. I had to reduce the pictures down quite a bit to fit them on to the show and still have a free onetruemedia account. 

Dan


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

dan72 said:


> Let me know if there are any problems. Sorry if the picture resolution is a bit fuzzy. I had to reduce the pictures down quite a bit to fit them on to the show and still have a free onetruemedia account.  Dan


Aloha Dan

Was disappointed with the slow loading and also quality, but you explained why. Not yet learing how to edit or display my video I would appreciate your suggestions

Mahalo


----------



## dan72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Eric

Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying to figure out a way to reduce the size of the media player which should help improve the resolution. Unfortunately, when I posted the URL for the smaller screen, it still goes to the largest one. GRR....

I'm wondering if it would be okay to embed on this message board? That may help...

If the load is slow, what has worked for me is to push pause and wait for about 30 seconds. This builds up a pretty good buffer to help it play smoothly. This is VERY slow for dial-up.

As far as posting video, this website does a nice job of walking you through it (I have no prior knowledge myself) and the software they use is very user-friendly. I'd suggest opening a free account and play around with it.


----------



## Dakguy201 (Nov 22, 2007)

I really enjoyed them and think you did a fine job of it.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Nov 23, 2007)

That was really neat! I really enjoyed the music going with the video/pics. Looks like a great trip!

Al


----------



## saxman (Dec 28, 2007)

Love Appalachian Spring!


----------



## had8ley (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool beans...my two favorite rivers that Amtrak runs along are the Hudson and the Mississippi; you've done a great job on the latter. Nice piece of work. Looks professional quality; wonder if Amtrak could use some good PR shots?


----------

